# Neve - Penhas Douradas - Serra da Estrela 02/12/2008



## RMontanha (2 Dez 2008 às 23:49)

Deixo também aqui o meu contributo...zona das Penhas Douradas na Serra da Estrela, fotografias tiradas hoje (02-12-2008)! Muita neve e uma paisagem pelo menos 1000x mais espectacular do que as fotos conseguem mostrar!










































(Estação meteo. que pode ser consultada no site "Estradas de Portugal"


----------



## AnDré (2 Dez 2008 às 23:52)

Chega a ser difícil acreditar que isto é mesmo em Portugal!

Que espectáculo!!


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 23:55)

Simplesmente brutal

Muito bem


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2008 às 00:26)

Belíssimas, parabéns! 

Aqueles pinheiros ficam sempre bem com neve


----------



## Minho (3 Dez 2008 às 00:52)

Bravo 

Brutais as acumulações em algumas fotos


----------



## MSantos (3 Dez 2008 às 01:21)

Boas fotos

A Helena foi bem generosa na quantidade de neve na serra mais alta de Portugal


----------

